# Looking For Grateful Dead Twilight Zone Theme



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all,
Can anyone help me out? I'm looking for the GD. version Of the Twilight Zone theme song from the 80's? show. I have like a 56 second version of it, but was wondering if there is a longer version out there. 
Thanks In Advance!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I dont know....


maybe it was the roses...


Sorry, never heard of that one, I have alot of GD music but not that one,


----------



## Wicked Saw 2 Cut (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know if your still looking for this music? I went to Amazon - music and Mp3 downloads. In search type in Twilight zone Theme. Did not look through all the pages but if a longer version exists by the Grateful Dead it should be in there.

Also do a search for "The Marketts", they did about a two min 5 sec rock track called Out Of limits based on the Twilight zone theme back in the late 50's or early 60's. The remastered version still holds up today for an instrumental.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank You Sooo much for the info!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

groovie ghoulie said:


> Thank You Sooo much for the info!


I have a 50 second version of the song, is that what you are looking for?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a 50 sec. version also, I was hoping there was a longer version somewhere. Thanks if there is one I know someone here will know about it!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Amazon.com: The Twilight Zone: Original Soundtrack Recording, Volume One (1985 Television Series): The Grateful Dead, Jerry Goldsmith, Patrick Williams, Merl Saunders: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@4178ZMDP0RL
Bam.

BTW, it wasn't the GD, just one of their members who was the music director for the show.


----------

